# Freaking huge pancakes



## soul.glo (Apr 24, 2008)




----------



## Sw1tchFX (Apr 24, 2008)

OMG THAT LOOKS SO DELICIOUS!!!


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 25, 2008)

where were these?
I must devour!


----------



## astrostu (Apr 25, 2008)

Hmmm ... I count probably 500+ calories on that plate, over 50% from carbs.


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 25, 2008)

beauty of youthful metabolism
MUST DEVOUR!


----------



## JeromeMorrow (Apr 25, 2008)

Reminds of the Green Spot in Montreal. Best. Pancakes. Ever.


----------



## soul.glo (Apr 25, 2008)

Served at Mac 24/7 here in Honolulu.  It's a 24 hour upscale diner.


----------



## Yahoozy (Apr 25, 2008)

ok im adding that to the list of things need to do before i die


----------

